# [Batch]-Datei zur Überprüfung ob eine Anwendung läuft



## JK_net (14. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

  leider habe ich von Batch-Dateien keine Ahnung.
  Mein Problem ist, dass ich jetzt eine benötige...
  Hier mal meine "Anforderungen":
  Die Batch-Datei soll überprüfen, ob eine Anwendung läuft. Sobald die
  Anwendung geschlossen/beendet wird, soll die Batch-Datei eine andere
  Anwendung starten und sich selber dann beenden.

  Ich hoffe jemand kann mir dabei behilflich sein.
  Vielen Dank im Voraus!

  MfG
  Jens


----------



## exitboy (16. Oktober 2005)

Ich hab da letztens was Interessantes zur Batchprogrammierung gelesen

http://www.administrator.de/Workshop_Batch_for_Runaways_-_Part_2_Ein_bisschen_Handwerkszeug.html


    * Mittels Batch-Datei einen Installationspfad herausfinden
    * Cad Viewer ?
    * FDISK
    * Batch schreiben
    * Batch automatisch über LAN verbreiten...
    * Drucker installieren per Batch-datei
    * Batch - geplante Tasks etc.
    * programme via batch datei starten
    * Batch - Aktueller Ordner als Variable speichern
    * Registrierungsdatei über Batch Datei einfügen, aber wie?

und viel viel mehr ... da wird man echt gagga im Kopf - was damit alles gehe hehe.


----------

